# PolarLights Forgotten Prisoner Posted



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just finished this up tonight betwen two other kits that are on my bench.I tried to get it as close as possible to box art,But will let you all be the Judge and let me know how it came out.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sweet! Considering _The Forgotten Prisoner_ was my very first model back in 196?, I'm kinda partial to it. I love seeing the various ways modelers build/paint/customize this kit. Strong work Wolfman! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Steven Coffey,Zombie_61 Thanks for complimenst on it Fellas


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I love the colors! Can I suggest a little really light purple drybrushing over the existing purple? The details of the wall will really pop!


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Great job! :thumbsup: Love the small details - like the colors on the spider!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks "Aces" Wolf, makes mine look amateurish, but before I got on the forum who knew about 'shading', etc. ! ? Good interpretation !


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

F91 said:


> I love the colors! Can I suggest a little really light purple drybrushing over the existing purple? The details of the wall will really pop!


I can see some other colors in there from the base coat. The purple kind of threw me for a loop for a sec, but it does match the box! Good job in recreating it.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Very nice! I've never seen a Prisoner model painted this way in real life. I wonder — and this is no criticism to those who opt for this painting treatment — if the model painted this way might look better in a photo that in reality. When you look at it in a photo (such as this one) it does looks very impressive, though.

Question: What did you paint the inside of the skull? From the photo, it looks like just plain black. Yes?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Frankie Boy said:


> Very nice! I've never seen a Prisoner model painted this way in real life. I wonder — and this is no criticism to those who opt for this painting treatment — if the model painted this way might look better in a photo that in reality. When you look at it in a photo (such as this one) it does looks very impressive, though.
> 
> Question: What did you paint the inside of the skull? From the photo, it looks like just plain black. Yes?


Thanks Guys for the compliments on my Prisoner here and Frankie-boy the inside of the skull was wasnt painted black its the color of the styrene wich is grey.I guess the way the pics were taken kinda gave it that black hollow look to wich is great for me cause putting this guy together was some what a of task here


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

All of your models are so excellent, I have the highest praise and thank you for posting. Your ideas are often unique but always well done!!!

Im sure someone has asked you this before, but how do you continue to produce so many finished model kits? I love to build but maybe only build 10 a year! Even at that, Im out of display room. Wolfman, you are an Amazing Modeler!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So rotten looking! 
Just the way it should. Really fine job, on one of my favorites.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

aurora fan said:


> All of your models are so excellent, I have the highest praise and thank you for posting. Your ideas are often unique but always well done!!!
> 
> Im sure someone has asked you this before, but how do you continue to produce so many finished model kits? I love to build but maybe only build 10 a year! Even at that, Im out of display room. Wolfman, you are an Amazing Modeler!


Thanks for the compliments.As for building so many kits,I have a rotating shift at work and that helps alot on building my kits and plus the weekends well basiaclly its build a kit weekend for me wich is fun  .I been doing this for a long time and my skills at painting have gotten lot better over the past year thanks to (Buzzconroy)  .He showed me alot on the do's and donts when painting up kits.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Lloyd Collins said:


> So rotten looking!
> Just the way it should. Really fine job, on one of my favorites.


Thanks for the compliments


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Wolfman,

Excellent job with the prisoner :thumbsup: 

ochronosis


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey, I do think it's a very nice buildup. No more drybrushing though?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

ochronosis,F91 Thanks guys for the compliments and yes drybrushing big time on the base


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Beautiful - if that's the word - Prisoner, wolfie. Is that purply wall a nod to the box art? Whether it is or not it works for me.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments Mark and yes was try to get it as close as possible to box art,But to be honest with ya it was a pain in the rear to do.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Very nice job on the Bone Daddy.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks normlbd for the compliments


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

The brightness of the colors gives it a surreal look which works really well. The best classic monster movies were strongly surreal.

-Neil


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Neil for the compliments


----------



## Pyxl (Mar 10, 2004)

This is an AWESOME model!
Your paint job is outstanding. I wish I'd had it for reference when I did my halloween decorations this last year. I decided to scale up the forgotten prisoner from memory...used a 2 1/2 foot skeleton and some insulation foam. Check it out (2nd picture down) on www.pyxl8.com. Your interpretation would have made mine way better...maybe this year!

Nice work.

Pyxl


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Pyxl said:


> This is an AWESOME model!
> Your paint job is outstanding. I wish I'd had it for reference when I did my halloween decorations this last year. I decided to scale up the forgotten prisoner from memory...used a 2 1/2 foot skeleton and some insulation foam. Check it out (2nd picture down) on www.pyxl8.com. Your interpretation would have made mine way better...maybe this year!
> 
> Nice work.
> ...


Thanks for the compliments and that life size Aurora Forgotten prisoner ya did for Halloween is Excellent looking! :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard Pyxl ! 
Nice job on the mockup of the Prisoner. What did you us for the spiderweb ?
Dabbler


----------

